# Anybody else watching the news?



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Just been announced that a London clinic is offering free storage of eggs for those willing to eggshare! xxx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey Beebee,

I found this link:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article4794827.ece

Is this what you mean?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep that's the one - sorry I hadn't heard of it before - wondered what it was all about! xxx


----------

